# Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten



## leif88 (28. Juli 2009)

hi leute ich wollte an einem grossen see angeln gehen das sind rotfedern und rotaugen drin aber die ... ist ja man darf nicht anfüttern.
meine frage ist jetzt welche montage brauch ich jetzt ich angel mit einer teleskop angel:q:q:q:vik:
bitte ich brauche hilfe


----------



## Sherminator (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

Also ich fang sowas immer mit ner sehr feinen posenmontage.
Einfach ne 2g pose auf die schnur> kleines blei halt deiner pose entsprechend> gummikugel>wirbel> vorfach mit 16er haken und da drauf 1-2 maden oder auch ne puppe und ne made da beißen die recht gut drauf.
UNd auf rotauge kannstes auch mal mit nem kleinen maiskorn probieren.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei mir an der Talsperre die Biester wie verrückt auf Mais beißen!

Maden oder Tauwurmstücke gehen auch und ich fange sie oft auf Grund (kleines Laufblei)!

Ernie


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

wie ist nicht füttern definiert? Auch nicht mit Futterkorb?


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

und auf sicht angeln, dort wo du fische siehst, fängst du sicher auch welche! zB vor schilfgürteln oder solche markanten stellen


----------



## FischerBub (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

Du könntest vielleicht auch mit Maden anfüttern... denke, dass da niemand was dagegen hätte.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall ne Posenmontage vorschlagen, mit ner Pose oder Waggler, mit nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr als 2 Gramm.
Pose/Waggler sollte in dem Fall, ja nur den Köder in der gewünschten Wassertiefe halten und dir den Biss anzeigen, daher nach dem Motto montieren:
"Soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich."
Weit raus werfen musste normal eh nicht, also kein Problem.
Einstellen würde ich zu der Jahreszeit halbe Wassertiefe, d.h. wenn das Gewässer 4m tief ist, stellst du den Schwimmer so ein, dass der Köder pi mal Daumen auf 2m unterm Schwimmer baumelt.
Die Hauptschnurdicke ist einigermaßen wurscht, solange sie nicht deutlich dicker als 0,20mm ist, als Vorfach nimmst ne 16er, damit haste Reserve, wenn was dickeres dran klatscht.
Fanggröße deiner Rotaugen, kannst du über Hakengröße und die Tiefe in der du anbietest, beeinflussen.
Mit nem 12er Haken liegst du gut im oberen Mittelfeld.
Ob Made oder Mais besser geht, merkste am Besten, wenn du beides dabei hast.
Und was das Anfütterverbot angeht:
Solange du keinen Futtertrog mit 5 Kilo des üblichen Anfutter, der Art 10 Sterne de Luxe mit 5 versch. Nussmehlen und so weiter anschleifst....|rotwerden|splat2:
Ich denke ein zwei Händchen voll Mais mit Maden + ne zufällige Handbewegung gen Wasser, das bekommt doch keiner mit.#6
Könntest auch Weißbrotstücke ins Gewässer füttern, fütterst halt die Enten, um dir die Zeit bis zum Biss zu vertreiben.
Apropos Enten: Wenn es an dem See ne Stelle gibt, wo Spaziergänger gerne Enten füttern, dann weist du auch wo ich auf Rotaugen angeln würde.


----------



## leif88 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*



Fox&BLB Fan schrieb:


> wie ist nicht füttern definiert? Auch nicht mit Futterkorb?


auch nicht mit futterkorb


----------



## sepia (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*



leif88 schrieb:


> auch nicht mit futterkorb



dann fummel n bisschen leicht abfallenden wässrigen Teig um deine Bleie, der gerade verfällt und ne Wolke verursacht wenn die Montage auf die Wasserfläche kommt.

Wie schon gesagt, nimm ne leichte Posenmontage. Ist hilfreich um am Anfang die Wassertiefen durchzu probieren. Stehen unterschiedlich je nach Tageszeit. Würde mich bei den Stellen an den Auftauchern nach Fliegen orientieren. Da kannst du dann auch ein Stockwerk tiefer was fangen.

Für kleine bis mittlere Rotaugen nehme ich Brandt Zwieback
Bild:
http://www.mzfk.net/pix/content/Logo-Brandt-Zwieback.jpg
Diesen kannst du selber am Wasser futtern :m, oder du nimmst eine ganze Scheibe drückst sie kurz unter Wasser, dann zerbröselst du die nasse Scheibe in deiner Hand. Knetest zu einem Teig, je nachdem noch ein bisschen Wasser und dann nochmal durchkneten.
Konsistenz sollte ungefähr so sein, dass er nicht klebt. Wenn er die richtige Konsistenz hat, dann färbt er sich in genau haselnussfarben. Das ist dann perfekt. 

Ich weiss nicht genau was Brandt da rein macht, aber Köderfische stehen da mehr drauf, wie irgendwelche fertig Pulver von DAM usw....

Kannst natürlich auch den Bruchzwieback kaufen, denn gibts dann auch billiger.
Und übrigens ruhig den krossen Rand mitkneten, das färbt sich 1A-​


----------



## Borg (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*



leif88 schrieb:


> auch nicht mit futterkorb



Alternativ würde ich versuchen, mir unauffällig mit nem PVA-Schlauch zu helfen. Unten zuknoten, Futter rein, um ne kleine Futterkugel zu bekommen, oben zuknoten und entweder an der Montage mit rauswerfen oder einzelnd. Der Schlauch löst sich dann im Wasser auf und beim einholen ziehste keinen Futterkorb mit raus :q.......aber nicht erwischen lassen #6.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## sepia (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*



Borg schrieb:


> Alternativ würde ich versuchen, mir unauffällig mit nem PVA-Schlauch zu helfen. Unten zuknoten, Futter rein, um ne kleine Futterkugel zu bekommen, oben zuknoten und entweder an der Montage mit rauswerfen oder einzelnd. Der Schlauch löst sich dann im Wasser auf und beim einholen ziehste keinen Futterkorb mit raus :q.......aber nicht erwischen lassen #6.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg




Nur für n paar Rotaugen ist PVA n bissl übertrieben und teuer, oder ?!|bigeyes


----------



## BallerNacken (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

Leute...mal ganz ehrlich, an dem Gewässer ist das anfüttern verboten. Und fast jeder von euch hat ihm nun vorgeschlagen dieses Verbot zu umgehen. Was ja genauso wenig erlaubt ist. Wenn das Anfüttern nunmal verboten ist, sollte man das vielleicht auch lassen. Wird schon seine Gründe haben.

In unserm Verein ist in der Teichanlage auch das Anfüttern verboten. UNd man fängt trotzdem sehr gut. Gebt doch lieber Tipss, die auf seine Frage antworten und verleitet ihn nicht noch zu verbotenen Dingen. Muss doch nicht sein.

an den TE:

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall mit Mais und in der Nähe eines Unterstandes versuchen. Gerade auf Mais bekommt man eher die größeren Rotaugen!
Und auf Rotfedern funktionieren Brotflocken immer sehr gut. Sowohl an der Oberfläche angeboten, als auch knapp überm Grund.

und @sepia...nimm das Bild mal lieber wieder raus. Es ist hier im Board nicht erlaubt Bilder einzustellen, wenn es keine eigenen sind. Und da gehe ich bei nem Bild von nem geschützten Markennamen mal nicht aus


----------



## Borg (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*



sepia schrieb:


> Nur für n paar Rotaugen ist PVA n bissl übertrieben und teuer, oder ?!|bigeyes



Naja, es geht ....Klar, kostet ein bisschen was aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen, ob er das ausgeben möchte oder nicht. Ich lege mir damit Futterplätze zum Matchangeln auf weitere Distanzen an. Ist halt treffsicherer als ne Schleuder oder mit Hand werfen. Ja, bei uns ist anfüttern erlaubt .

Weiterhin will ich hier ja niemand dazu verleiten was Verbotenes zu tun, sondern nur einen Tipp geben, wenn sich einer dazu entschlossen hat ein Verbot zu umgehen  .... Ich meine, Falschparken ist auch verboten und täglich tun es Millionen. Muss jeder selber wissen, ob er das Risiko eingehen möchte oder nicht.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## da Poser (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, das anstelle von konstruktiven Vorschlägen, erstmal gepostet wird wie man Regelungen umgehen kann.
Wenn an einem Gewässer das anfüttern verboten, dann würde ich es lassen und nicht von hinten rum ins Auge versuchen zu tricksen.
Natürlich gibt es Gewässer an denen solche Verbote den Eindruck der Willkürherrschaft von Vereinsvorständen vermitteln. Meistens dient es aber dem Schutz des Gewässers und ich finde es schon ziemlich ignorant sich einfach schnurzpiepe darüber hinwegzusetzen.


Rotaugen sind für mich die "Brot+Butter"- Fische, wenn nichts mehr geht, ein Rotauge geht immer. Hast du es den schon versucht? Normalerweise sind Rotaugen relativ leicht mit Maden, Teig oder Mais und einer Posenmontage zum beissen zu überreden.

mfg
da Poser


----------



## sepia (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

Das Anfütterverbot gibt es wohl aus einem oder mehreren der folgenden Gründe


Man will die Belastung für das Gewässer von tagelangen und gewaltigen Anfuttereskapaden von sogenannten Carp-Pros vermeiden
Man will vermeiden, sich durch irgendwelche (nennen wir es orginelle) Köder in Massen (wie z.b. Rinderleber, Maden) irgendwelche Seuchen einzuholen. Die Gefahr dass man sich Seuchen durch einen einzelnen am Haken befindlichen kontaminierten Köder einholt, ist da schon wesentlich geringer (fast schon 0, oder ?)
Manche im Verein sind neidisch, weil andere mit Anfüttern (und der Disziplin jeden Tag zur möglichst gleichen Uhrzeit an den See zu gehen) Erfolge erzielen
Übermengen beim Anfüttern verrotten auf dem Boden

Da mir keine Gründe mehr einfallen, und mein Vorschlag ein bisschen Teig um das vorhandene Bleischrot BEI WEITEM keine der Gründe sonderlich stört, steh ich nach wie vor zu meiner Meinung. 
Auch ich rede nicht von einer Tonne Zwieback. 
Es geht hier um  eine Menge die in etwa so gross ist wie 2-3 Hosenknöpfe. Das heisst wenn der Mais (denn hier einige vorschlagen) 2-3 mal vom Haken fällt, dann ist das die gleiche Menge.

Was mich zu der Frage bringt, schmeisst jemand seinen ausgelutschten Hakenköder (an einem See an dem man nicht anfüttern darf) ins Wasser, oder macht ihr ihn in eine Tüte und daheim in den Mülleimer.

Regeln und Gesetze sind meistens nötig und in Ordnung, aber etwas Fingerspitzengefühl sei erlaubt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*



da Poser schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, das anstelle von konstruktiven Vorschlägen, erstmal gepostet wird wie man Regelungen umgehen kann.
> Wenn an einem Gewässer das anfüttern verboten, dann würde ich es lassen und nicht von hinten rum ins Auge versuchen zu tricksen.
> Natürlich gibt es Gewässer an denen solche Verbote den Eindruck der Willkürherrschaft von Vereinsvorständen vermitteln. Meistens dient es aber dem Schutz des Gewässers und ich finde es schon ziemlich ignorant sich einfach schnurzpiepe darüber hinwegzusetzen....



Ich weiß nicht was du hast, Anfüttern und Anfüttern sind ja wohl zwei Paar Schuhe.
Klar hat er viele Tipps bekommen, die dazu dienen das Verbot zu umgehen, aber ALLE haben hier nur von ein paar Händchen Partikeln wie Mais, Maden, ein wenig Zwiebackteig am Blei und so gesprochen. Solches Verhalten ist sicherlich nicht die Ursache für das Anfütterverbot.
So was wird eingeführt, weil es wie immer ein paar Leute übertrieben haben und bevor man eine zulässige Höchstmenge fürs Anfüttern einführt, was beschi**en zu überwachen ist, verbietet man Anfüttern eben gleich generell.
Für mich kein Grund sich in aller Konsequenz und ohne Ausnahme daran zu halten, denn Verbote sollen ja Sinn machen.
Und den Sinn sehe ich gewahrt, wenn man so anfüttert, wie vorgeschlagen und solange man nicht mit dem 17 Liter Futterkübel anrückt und über Stunden hinweg, kiloweise Futterballen reinballert(was ich auch eigentlich unter Anfüttern verstehe).#6


----------



## Borg (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

@ sensitivfischer

Du sagst es!....Danke! #6

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## BallerNacken (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

Ne eben nicht. Verbot ist Verbot. Das heißt natürlich noch lange nicht das man sich dran hält. Aber egal was für ein Anfüttern, es ist verboten. Und Anfüttern ist nunmal als solches definiert, neben den Hakenködern noch weiteres Futter einzubringen. Und genau darunter fällt auch: "mal eben ein paar hände Maden reinwerfen" oder "Teig ums blei kneten".

Warum knetet man denn den Teig ums Blei? hä? Genau, weil man das Futter nicht direkt reinwerfen darf. Dann umgeht man das halt unaufällig mit dieser Variante. Ansonsten würde man doch das Futter einfach reinwerfen. Und ja ich weiß auch, das es durchaus üblich ist beim Karpfenangeln Futter ums Blei zu kneten. Aber das nur als zusätzlicher Anreiz und zum Punktgenauen Füttern.

Es bleibt einfach dabei...Anfüttern ist verboten, wenn es so in der Satzung steht. Und es ist und bleibt auch verboten, egal wie viel Futter man wann und wie einbringt. Und wenn alle paar Minuten mal der Hakenköder gewechselt wird, zählt das nunmal nicht unter Anfüttern.



> Und den Sinn sehe ich gewahrt, wenn man so anfüttert, wie vorgeschlagen und solange man nicht mit dem 17 Liter Futterkübel anrückt und über Stunden hinweg, kiloweise Futterballen reinballert(was ich auch eigentlich unter Anfüttern verstehe).



Sehr geiles Argument. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, was passiert, wenn das ein stark beangeltes Gewässer ist und jeder von den 500 (beispielhaft, kenne das Gewässer und den Angeldruck nat. nicht) Anglern sich denkt: "Och so zwei-drei Hände können ja nicht schaden"...Was da dann zustande kommt. Und genau auf sowas basieren dann eben doch die Anfütterverbote!
Es geht dann auch sehr schnell, bis sich einige denken: "Füttern ja alle wie ich an. Da fällts ja auch nicht auf, wenn ich n bissl mehr Füttere". Und keiner kann abstreiten, das es genug von solchen leuten gibt, was der thread ja wohl auch beweist.

Nun aber genug, denn solche Themen gibt es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schon zu genüge im Forum. |supergri


----------



## Borg (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

Aha, Du bist also der erste Mensch den ich treffe, der noch nie im Halteverbot gestanden hat, zu schnell gefahren ist oder noch nie bei rot über ne Ampel gegangen ist? Glückwunsch! Das ist nämlich auch verboten und trotzdem tun es Millionen von Menschen Tag täglich!

Wie gesagt, hier hat niemand gesagt, dass er den Teich mit 10 Kg Boilies am Tag überdüngen soll. Lediglich ein paar Tipps gegeben, wie er das Verbot ein bisschen zu seinen Gunsten beugen kann.....und ich denke, er wird net der Einzige am Teich sein, der das macht. Natürlich ist klar, dass wenn er erwischt wird, muss er auch die Konsequenzen tragen, aber das bleibt ja letztendlich ihm überlassen, ob er das Verbot umgeht oder nicht.

Verstehe halt diese Moralapostelnummer überhaupt nicht und zitiere hier als Nicht-Gläubiger mal die Bibel:"....und nur wer rein von Schuld ist, möge den ersten Stein werfen!" Sorry, und ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass Du rein von Schuld bist, sprich, auch Du hast sicherlich schon diverse Verbote überschritten, wenn auch vielleicht nicht beim angeln.

Nix für ungut .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## BallerNacken (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

:q

ok...du hast recht und ich meine Ruh!

:q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> Ne eben nicht. Verbot ist Verbot. Das heißt natürlich noch lange nicht das man sich dran hält. Aber egal was für ein Anfüttern, es ist verboten. Und Anfüttern ist nunmal als solches definiert, neben den Hakenködern noch weiteres Futter einzubringen. Und genau darunter fällt auch: "mal eben ein paar hände Maden reinwerfen" oder "Teig ums blei kneten".
> 
> Warum knetet man denn den Teig ums Blei? hä? Genau, weil man das Futter nicht direkt reinwerfen darf. Dann umgeht man das halt unaufällig mit dieser Variante. Ansonsten würde man doch das Futter einfach reinwerfen. Und ja ich weiß auch, das es durchaus üblich ist beim Karpfenangeln Futter ums Blei zu kneten. Aber das nur als zusätzlicher Anreiz und zum Punktgenauen Füttern.
> 
> ...



Sorry, das hat für mich was von stumpfer Autoritätenhörigkeit und das mag ich nicht leiden, weil es mir schon zuviele Leute gibt, die Verboten, Aussagen von sog. Fachleuten usw. folgen ohne auch nur einen Funken Skepsis an den Tag zu legen oder die Sache gar zu hinterfragen.
Sicherlich hast du das wahrscheinlich nicht gemeint, aber die Aussage: "Verbot ist Verbot," besagt eben genau das!

Fakt ist für mich, dass Hammelherdenmentalität unser Untergang bedeutet, die Nichteinhaltung von Verboten eher nicht!


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*

BallerNacken for President! Alter, genau so wie von dir geschildert schaut's nämlich aus. :m


----------



## Borg (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> :q
> 
> ok...du hast recht und ich meine Ruh!
> 
> :q



Es geht hier nicht darum "Recht" zu haben, denn das ist mir relativ schnuppe, es geht vielmehr darum, nicht päpstlicher zu sein als der Papst . Deine Rechtschaffenheit ehrt Dich ja auch, aber Du kannst net von 6,5 Mrd. Menschen verlangen, dass sie das genauso sehen wie Du.

Ich sehe das genauso wie sensitivfischer....man soll nicht immer blind durchs Leben gehen und alles machen, was man gesagt bekommt ohne für sich zu hinterfragen, ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht....denn wie hängt es so schön an meinem Schreibtisch: "Wer mit der Herde geht, kann nur den Ärschen folgen." oder um es mit den Worten von Albert Einstein zu sagen "Um ein tadelloses Mitglied einer Schafsherde zu sein, muss man vor allen Dingen ein Schaf sein.". Aber wie wir ja alle wissen, ist der Mensch ein Herdentier...zumindest die breite Masse.

Aber Du hast Recht, es ist müßig in einem Forum über die Weltanschauung seiner Member zu diskutieren. Da kommt man selten auf nen grünen Zweig.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*



Borg schrieb:


> .... "Wer mit der Herde geht, kann nur den Ärschen folgen.".....



Geil, der ist so gut, dass er in meine Signatur wandert.|jump:
So einen Spruch habe ich gesucht, ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
Danke für die Vorlage!:m#6


----------



## Borg (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie fange ich rotaugen am besten*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Geil, der ist so gut, dass er in meine Signatur wandert.|jump:
> So einen Spruch habe ich gesucht, ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
> Danke für die Vorlage!:m#6



Keine Ursache, gern geschehen....

Gruß,
Borg


----------

